#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-06-07
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/07/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<fahr> hi all
